# THE NEW Chocolate Addiction LITE



## Oxford (Jun 26, 2002)

and...Here is the slot for changing springs.


----------



## WVbowsmith (Nov 14, 2005)

*THanks, OX...*

I know I love my Chocolate Addiction, the Chocolate Lite looks awesome.....

I wish that you could talk Jerry into selling some in the raw silver.....it looks really sweet.

J


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

I agree!!!! That silver is SWEET :tongue:


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

Ox,
I have a "Chrome" target bow on the way.......how much $ for you to "misplace" that little puppy as is into a box that just happens to be addressed to PA? 
Release?........Now where did I put that new Chocolate Lite? 

At least have them make a special run of "White Chocolate Lite" ?:teeth:


----------



## The Hoyt Shooter (Apr 28, 2005)

is that a thumb trigger release, or a back tension?


----------



## WVbowsmith (Nov 14, 2005)

*That would be thumb release.....*

J


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Yeah, Jerry could leave this new one polished silver and call it White Chocolate  

>>---->


----------



## Oxford (Jun 26, 2002)

CHPro said:


> Yeah, Jerry could leave this new one polished silver and call it White Chocolate
> 
> >>---->


YEAH:thumbs_up I just sent this link to JC and April so mebbe it will happen. Actually April makes the call on alot of that stuff. Jerry just makes them work and runs back in the "JerCave"


OX


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

The case looks thinner:thumbs_up I like the looks of it. Anything but the chocolate color. Always liked the gun metal blue:thumbs_up


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

cougar_magnum said:


> is that a thumb trigger release, or a back tension?


That depends on you


----------



## KYShooter (Jun 23, 2004)

That does look sweet polished up like that, and for you folks that havent tried it, the its system is nice. I may have to add that one to my stable.


----------



## The Hoyt Shooter (Apr 28, 2005)

so it is a thumb trigger, but you can use it with backtension. ok. so not true backtension, but it can be a backtension. i wanna get one now!


----------



## orthopt (Mar 12, 2005)

*Choc. Lite*

Is the overall size of the release the same as the original for us guys that paws and not hands at the end of our arms, or let me rephrase it, will this be a bigger release for guys with big hands.
thanks


----------



## cetorP (Nov 7, 2003)

Another vote for "White Chocolate! That looks soooo much better witht he traditional Carter thumbpost position!


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

*White Chocolate*

Hey OX,
As you can tell from my first post, since I already copyrighted the name "White Chocolate" tell JC I'll trade him the naming rights for a nice shiny 3 finger prototype.:teeth:  
(It will also prevent me from having to put a headlock on Forrest at the ATA show and just beat one out of him )

That release is beautiful.:thumbs_up (My Just Cuz, and Insatiable would be jealous but they'll get over it )


----------



## Oxford (Jun 26, 2002)

April Carter is reading this thread and taking notes. She emailed me stating:

If we don't anodize one like these guys want it won't hold up. The anodizing wears longer. We can clear coat them; however, Jerry says it doesn't look as good as the unanodized ones. We could call it White Chocolate and do them a white or cream color if we can find one. What do you think?

The one I have is a nice shiney silver but they all turn kinda pewter after awhile like Jerry was referring to. So what do you guys think of WHITE or CREAM colored?

OX


----------



## Oxford (Jun 26, 2002)

orthopt said:


> Is the overall size of the release the same as the original for us guys that paws and not hands at the end of our arms, or let me rephrase it, will this be a bigger release for guys with big hands.
> thanks


It feels about the same as the original but there is a slight sweep back of the top finger positions but not much -- compared to the original.


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

OX, 
My opinion?
The White or Cream would look nice and might be a little more suited to the "White Chocolate" name, but I honestly don't think it would be a very good seller for Carter. We're a bunch of fashion concious knuckleheads  and not many (if any?) of us have white or cream bows or accessories that a release of that color would compliment
Lots of us have nice shiny chrome or silver target bows (OR at least silver trim or accessories on another color) and I think a silver release in that style would go over very well.
I know I'd buy one in that color (if it held up of course )

Honestly I would have no interest in a white or cream version, and actually not wild about the chocolate color as well, but when I saw the silver. 
Silver is almost the universal target color.

If the Carter clan can come up with a bright silver anodized 3 finger White Chocolate, I'm first in line.:thumbs_up 

Or.........maybe a BLACK version?........."Dark Chocolate":thumbs_up

If they figure out the silver it can be a whole "Chocolate" series..........original "Chocolate", "White" ,and "Dark".


----------



## HNSB (Jul 1, 2004)

*In living color*

as close as I can remember anyway...


----------



## 10xring (Jun 10, 2003)

The Lite looks like the ring finger is not swept back as much as on the original Chocolate - is it?


----------



## Oxford (Jun 26, 2002)

OOPs you are correct -- the LITE is more VERTICAL than the original.

I agree on the cream and white...i just suggested to april a chrome or gold plated version


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Choclate Lite*

Looks to me to be just what I want. Looks smaller than the Choc. Add. and more ergonmic to small to medium hands. Love the way you load and cock it in one motion and the new interchangable spring system like on my Fits Me Too. I agree that chrome or real gold anodize would be cool. Of course I would really like to see it in emerald green but that ain't going to happen. Can't wait to get my hands on one.
Jbird


----------



## HNSB (Jul 1, 2004)

*Variety... The spice of life*

Just having some fun with Photoshop.


----------



## HNSB (Jul 1, 2004)

*Cream?*

Just wondering...


----------



## The Hoyt Shooter (Apr 28, 2005)

I have another question. if you use a D loop, how do you turn the release vertical without putting tourqu on the string? just another question before i decide...

Max


----------



## thebeav (Jul 1, 2005)

I have a silver BK hunter that I bought about 3 years ago and everyone keeps telling me where did you get that, Is my release a rare model or did they make that color then. Just wondering if I got sold a used release or something. When I bought it it they claimed it was brand new so just curious. Really like the look of the silver, even the green. what about a new camo model or a fusion yellow, fusion black or maybe even a limited edition carbon fiber again. Just a thought have a good holiday everyone.


----------



## WVbowsmith (Nov 14, 2005)

*The BK Hunter did...*

come in camo at one point...I had a blue one and a camo one, but the camo finish did not hold up as well as the solid colors I have owned.

J

AGAIN THE SILVER ROCKS.....maybe even enough to draw some of us Chocolate Addiction users into buying the new release...


----------



## WVbowsmith (Nov 14, 2005)

*Sorry, Ox just read your post....*

can they not anodize in a platinum color.......if not I think that the cream or pearl color above actually looks nice.

J


----------



## Eberbachl (Jul 8, 2002)

Looks like a great release, but I hate the Chocolate colour.

In Silver, gold, black, blue or red I'd certainly try one out and if it was nice grab it


----------



## extraham (Mar 17, 2003)

*Sweet "thang" ?*

How about calling it SWEET "THANG" and you can anodize it in any color?...Dario


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

*Make it pink*

It takes a real man to shoot pink:biggrin1:


----------



## ka_key02 (Mar 6, 2005)

YES!!!!

White Chocolate is devine!!

I love my Chocolate Addiction, but now that I'm addicted I might try another flavor. :tongue: 



HNSB said:


> Just wondering...


----------



## gregvisser (Jul 27, 2004)

Errr guys, believe it or not, but some of us hunters also shoot the choc addiction.  

A silver or white will stand out like dogs balls. The choc colour isn't great, but has worked well for me in the past. How making the release in any colour. As long as it is black. Heh heh.

Greg


----------



## cgchris99 (Apr 10, 2003)

How about the Carbon fiber color that they produced? Everyone seems to like the look at feel of it. It's not a slick as the standard annodized ones.


----------



## Good351 (Jul 24, 2002)

I liked the bronze color...It matches my Safari bow 

Any idea on when this release will be available?


----------



## lefty1 (Feb 28, 2003)

guy's, check out fbmfactory.com. they can do just about any color you'd want. I have had a handle, limb pockets, complete sight and arrow rest done. i'd guess a release would cost around 40 dollars or so. actually, the finish will be better than factory. they polish to high sheen then anodize. stuff I have actually looks like paint. very deep colors.


----------



## Bo Hunter (Apr 15, 2003)

Why is it all these releases are designed such that, if you use a rope on the release (instead of a string loop), it smacks you in the face?


----------



## MGrey (Oct 18, 2005)

*Hnsb*

Those pictures are AWESOME.

I really like the blue and the red and white stripe ones.

WOW!!


----------



## MGrey (Oct 18, 2005)

*Hnsb*

What about a Red/White/Blue one?????


----------



## JLorenti (Mar 17, 2004)

*wow*

looks like it might be the ticket.

I love the blue.

how about anodizing in the Hoyt fusion colors. Now that would be cool. Matching release to your bow.

Blue Fusion is the most popular color I believe.
Thanks fo seeking everyones imput .Very smart Idea.
Joe Lorenti


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

What is the big deal with the color of a trigger? It is just a tool to get a job accomplished.

I guess that was a stupid question since so many these days would rather have their equipment look good than concern themselves with shooting good. Case in point, the candy stripe bright color bowstrings and cables that can distract the shooter by being close to the field of view while aiming.

It should not matter even if it were BSY in color.


----------



## MGrey (Oct 18, 2005)

*Colors*

They just look cool.......
It really doesn't matter the color.

Hey it really doesn't matter the color of our cars either......maybe all the automakers should just make brown, black, gray, red, and blue.

Maybe the red and blue are stretching it a bit, they might hinder our driving ability.


----------



## HNSB (Jul 1, 2004)

Just to clarify: Those colors pictured aren't actual production colors from Carter. I was just having some fun in Photoshop colorizing the one Ox posted.

In all likelihood those colors won't be available.

If I still have the PSD saved on my other computer I'll try one in red white and blue marble just for kicks. I'll let you know on Monday.


----------



## A4BEST (Nov 2, 2002)

Hey Ox if they want em silver have em get in touch with me. I can hook them up with a fantastic plater that specializes in brite dipped clear anodize. A little polish and brite dip and oh so sweet...


Jeff


----------



## Target 1 (Jul 22, 2002)

*Carbon fiber*

I'd like to see more releases in the Carbon fiber design myself can'd get excited about a white or cream colored release.

Target 1


----------



## Oxford (Jun 26, 2002)

*what i was told...*

chrome and gold plating cost too much and the carbon fiber would add about $20 to the release.


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

Oxford said:


> chrome and gold plating cost too much and the carbon fiber would add about $20 to the release.



why don't they just use left over carbon fiber from broken tennis rackets????


----------



## Oxford (Jun 26, 2002)

Jose Boudreaux said:


> why don't they just use left over carbon fiber from broken tennis rackets????


Because the tennis racquet has PINK carbon fiber and WHO in the hell would want PINK carbon fiber on a relea....ohhh wait a minute...nevermind  

ox


----------



## tbailey (Feb 25, 2004)

Do they plan to build a 4 finger model as well?


----------



## Tyler88 (Mar 9, 2003)

olehemlock said:


> It takes a real man to shoot pink:biggrin1:


hahah i would buy a pink one if they had it!! 

Would make it stand out, thats for sure!


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

Oxford said:


> Because the tennis racquet has PINK carbon fiber and WHO in the hell would want PINK carbon fiber on a relea....ohhh wait a minute...nevermind
> 
> ox


I resemble that remark, it doesn't have to be carbon fiber


----------



## Antlernut (Jun 28, 2002)

*names with colors pertain to chocolate*

brown...Chocholate
white or cream...White chocolate
red.... chocolate cherry
silver... Chocolate kiss as in Hershey
green... mint chocolate
Black...dark chocolate
Multi colors..M&M

I think i would be interested in the Dark chocolate.Dark colors always make me look thinner:embara: . As long as when i shoot this release i don't get MILK Duds I'd be happy


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

OX, When will these releases be available:tongue:


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

*Ditto Ox*

I need one of these really bad and really fast. How can I get ahold of one? Don't want to wait for the ATA - want one before Christmas. Can I get a prototype or early production version sent direct?


----------

